

Intel courts mobile app developers - stevep2007
http://www.cio.com/article/2978327/mobile-development/intel-courts-mobile-app-developers.html

======
loureed69
Intel lets developers reuse Android Java code on iOS — Yes, you read that
right the first time. And the iOS Java apps running on iPhones have native
Xcode UIs.

To the astonishment of everyone seeing Multi-OS Engine for the first time, iOS
apps can be developed on Windows using Android Studio and debugged on Windows
using a USB tethered iPhone or the iOS emulator Intel built for Android
Studio.

------
stevep2007
Intel lets developers reuse Android Java code on iOS — Yes, you read that
right the first time. And the iOS Java apps running on iPhones have native
Xcode UIs.

To the astonishment of everyone seeing Multi-OS Engine for the first time, iOS
apps can be developed on Windows using Android Studio and debugged on Windows
using a USB tethered iPhone or the iOS emulator Intel built for Android
Studio.

